# Yard and golf green build



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Been a long time reader but never posted my yard. I have geo zoysia grass around my house and have started building a golf green in my back few acres.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

You have a beautiful Lawn. Look forward to seeing the golf green progress!


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

These are pics of my yard in April 2018. I have always had nice grass, but really learned a lot from the lawn forum.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Did you change the grass type from April 2018 photo?
or its the same grass but with The Lawn Forum knowledge.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> Did you change the grass type from April 2018 photo?
> or its the same grass but with The Lawn Forum knowledge.


Same grass but a lot of help from the lawn forum. I was mowing way to tall, and using a zero turn. Also it hadn't never been scalped or dethatched.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Awesome Geo yard. Neighbors have zoysia, st Aug or Are you the odd one?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Awesome Geo yard. Neighbors have zoysia, st Aug or Are you the odd one?


Most of the neighbors have Bermuda, there is one or two with a different type of zoysia.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

OK! This is awesome and I will be following progress. Love the grass and the flower bed!


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Austinite said:


> OK! This is awesome and I will be following progress. Love the grass and the flower bed!


I appreciate it, unfortunately I'm about to scalp, aerify, and top dress it. The geo recovers so slow!


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

dbarlow said:


> These are pics of my yard in April 2018. I have always had nice grass, but really learned a lot from the lawn forum.


Ha. In exchange for having a nice yard, we are going to award you with a sign stuck into your nice yard.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

gsmornot said:


> dbarlow said:
> 
> 
> > These are pics of my yard in April 2018. I have always had nice grass, but really learned a lot from the lawn forum.
> ...


No doubt, they did the same this year.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I had a golf superintendent come and look at the green layout, we had to move the green to the other side of my land due to to much evening shade. It will be about the same size. I'm going to start bring up the pad, dig the drainage areas, level and more level, and then sprig with Sunday Bermuda.


----------



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

I noticed the MRA sign. Good to have another Mississippian on here! Yard is looking good and I can't wait to see the green when it's finished.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Got the old grass out and brought in my soil mixture for the green. It's partly level, next I'll start trenching for my in ground drainage. I would love to build it up some more, but it would take a lot more dirt.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Couple pics from the end of last year. I was able to top dress in August. I was worried about it being late in the year, but in filled in pretty good.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Any pics or updates of the green progress last year?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Any pics or updates of the green progress last year?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

The third pic from the top is what it went into dormancy looking like. It's filled in really good. This spring and summer will be a lot of sanding and watering.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice, that's going to be fun. I can't wait to get to work on my green again this spring..


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

What HOC were you doing on that Geo? The stripes look fantastic! Any updates?


----------

